# how much is this flowerhorn worth



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i traded this flowerhorn for my used aquaclear 500 to some guy at my local fish store. wondering how much it's worth.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a pretty nice lou han actually.. nice color and B grade flowers. Since LH is an older breed this fish is probably worth $50, but is alot better then fish i have seen sold in lfs for twice as much in the ne


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was expecting some crappy, and ugly Trimac mutt.

But that's not bad actually, pretty cool looking. If I had the space I'd buy him..


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

That looks just like the 8-10er I got for free. Nice pick up.

Kevin


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If i was going to cover all the aspects of this fish and grade it compared to newer strains i would start with the tail by saying it has a tiny anal fin, not fan like at all.. much to narrow, lacks pearl and color on the dorsal and cuadal fin.. it does have pretty pectoral fins though and the color is nice the markings are nice and seperated but they are faded and not a dark black color.. maybe some ghost shrimp and fix this. could get a slight nuchal hump but the mouth is probably to long at this size to support a large head, and the lips are also extra fat when small ones are favored.

as a neat comparison you can check out this modern flowerhorn, Jin Hwa type that is bred for the same color look.. notice the exotic eye colors, finage and body shape at 5", dark markings.. which as far as kamfa type go do not have to go the length of the body. Also short mouth that downcurves to the proportionate lips. Also shows a fan tail which will eventuall wrap around as having streamers isnt a good trait anymore.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

another pic


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

btw, thanks poseiden x for all the info, you are indeed the flowerhorn god


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you just got this guy in.. then he still has a chance to get this head pumped up a little bit. I would add coral chips to the tank if you dont already and get the ph to 7.5-7.8 and then pump up the temperature to 86 degrees... feed with beefheart. and see if you get some results. This is a great starter fish, and much better then the first one i had.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wait black anal fins are preferred?????

I think it looks kind of ugly but my FH's anal fin is BLACK.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont think anyone ever said that black tails were prefered i said that wrap tails were prefered and ZZ do not get wrap tail unless you trim the streamers, which can be very beneficial actually. When the streamers get to long they can put stress on the cartlidge in there and cause a ripple in the finage.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont think anyone ever said that black tails were prefered i said that wrap tails were prefered and ZZ do not get wrap tail unless you trim the streamers, which can be very beneficial actually. When the streamers get to long they can put stress on the cartlidge in there and cause a ripple in the finage.


----------

